# Clove Oil



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

The vet removed the stitches from Joey's front paw today. The cone of shame came off as well.

He does not want Joey to lick his paw too much. My friend told me to use bitter apple or clove oil.

Found some clove oil at Whole Foods, but don't know much about how to apply, if needs to be diluted, etc.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

They are like anesthesia and can be a bit... stingy? Try it on yourself to see how you tolerate it then maybe that will help you gauge. Also, not sure if it will make the dog vomit if the dog take a liking to it.


----------

